# Hot Spots Bait & Tackle



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I saw something in the paper about their grand opening, is it this weekend ?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, Saturday. You should definitely go by and check it out!


----------

